# Problème connecteur écouteur ipod



## niandra (25 Mai 2010)

Bonjour!
Je n'ai pas trouvé de sujet similaire, désolée d'avance s'il en existe déjà un.
Voilà, j'ai eu un ipod classique avant d'acheter l'actuel qui est un ipod touch.
J'ai eu le premier problème avec le classique ou le connecteur pour les écouteurs était endommagé... et ceci... 4X!!!!!! J'ai donc eu en 1 année 3 ipod tout neuf... donc c'est cool durant la garantie, mais une fois celle-ci terminée, ben j'ai plus qu'à m'acheter un nouvel ipod, ou (ce que j'avais fait un moment) acheter le "radio remote" vu qu'on peut le connecter ailleurs... mais bon il a fini par être foutu pour les mêmes raisons...
Là j'ai de nouveau le même problème avec mon ipod touch que j'ai depuis à peine 7 mois je trouve quand même que l'espérance de vie est un peu limite...
Donc ma question est: 
- Est-ce que je suis la seule dans ce cas ou est-ce que je suis maudite (comme me l'a fait remarquer un des vendeurs "vous avez juste pas de bol" euuuuuh.. une fois je veux bien mais là...)
- Comment y remédier? Est-ce que c'est dû au fait que je ne met pas les écouteurs ipod mais d'autre...


----------



## Vijay (25 Mai 2010)

C'est dingue ça!! Personnellement j'ai eu toutes les versions d'iPod possible et en utilisation intensive quasiement jamais avec les écouteurs blancs d'origine et je n'ai jamais eu ce type de problème! Après peut être que tu n'en prends pas assez soin je sais pas, utilisation dans un endroit humide, exposition au soleil trop forte....

Je pencherai pour le tu n'as pas de chance pour le iPod au début mais là il y a forcément quelque chose qui cloche!


----------



## niandra (25 Mai 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse
Oui c'est dingue à qui le dis-tu 
Ben honnêtement j'en prend soin, je suis pas pleine au as, et un ipod c'est chère donc je fais quand même super attention... jamais au soleil ça c'est sûr, ni dans un endroit humide, je vois pas trop ou je pourrais le mettre qui pourrait le détériorer...
Mais par contre, je l'utilise énormément, tous les jours et plusieurs heures par jour donc je sais pas mais c'est quand même sensé tenir non???
Une amie à moi a eu exactement le même problèmes donc je ne suis pas la seule apparemment... mais bon je ne savais pas si c'était courant ou pas?


----------



## J.Daik (21 Juin 2010)

J'ai le même soucis en sachant que le Touch que j'ai actuellement est pourtant le deuxième échange neuf en 5 mois. La première fois que j'ai eu ce soucis de son, je l'ai ramené à Darty et eux l'ont envoyé au S.A.V d'Apple. 15 jours plus tard, Darty m'appelle pour me dire que mon Touch est revenu de réparation. Je viens donc le récupérer, je remercie tout l'monde, je sors du magasin, je l'allume et branche mes écouteurs pour pouvoir écouter d'la musique (même si tous mes fichiers avaient été effacés, il y avait vous savez les 5 ou 6 chansons merdiques qu'il y a d'origine dans l'appareil) en marchant dans la galerie du centre commercial et la... je constate que le problème est toujours présent ! Je me marre (un rire nerveux pour éviter de pleurer sûrement) et je fais demi-tour. Je retourne chez Darty, me présente à nouveau devant le joyeux "technicien" et lui explique que rien n'a été réparé. Evidemment dans un premier temps celui-ci me prend pour un débile alors je lui fais écouter pour qu'il constate par lui même qu'un seul des 2 écouteurs diffuse le son. Evidemment dans un deuxième temps il me dit que ce sont mes écouteurs, thèse que je démonte en lui démontrant qu'ils fonctionnent parfaitement avec mon portable. Dans un troisième temps il admet (enfin !) que le soucis vient de l'appareil. La il se sent obligé de me blablater mais je vous épargnerais ici ses paroles inutiles et autres insultes (tout d'même méritées lol) envers le S.A.V d'Apple. Bref, du coup il reprend mon Touch en me disant qu'il va le renvoyer et que je suis toujours couvert par la garantie (encore heureux !).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h33 ----------

Permettez moi de poursuivre le récit de mes péripéties...

15 jours aprés, Darty m'appelle (vous connaissez la chanson maintenant hein ! lol) pour me dire que mon appareil est dispo. Je me pointe et le technicien Darty m'apprend qu'Apple a échangé mon Touch contre un neuf, ce qui me ravit évidemment. Je rentre donc chez moi avec un appareil tout neuf et qui fonctionne parfaitement... pendant une dizaine de jours. Vous l'avez tous compris, le même soucis est très vite réapparu. Par dépit et désespoir j'ai attendu plus de deux mois avant de le ramener chez Darty. Deux mois durant lesquels je devais soi me contenter d'un seul écouteur, soi passer mon temps à tripoter la prise jack pour pouvoir jouir (le mot n'est pas trop fort croyez moi) des deux. Puis j'ai fini par retourner chez Les Experts : "Le Contrat De Confiance". La garantie était toujours valable évidemment. Ils l'ont ENCORE envoyé chez Apple qui l'a ENCORE échangé avec un neuf et pourtant au jour d'aujourd'hui j'ai ENCORE ce p****n de problème.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h13 ----------

Permettez moi de poursuivre le récit de mes péripéties...

15 jours aprés, Darty m'appelle (vous connaissez la chanson maintenant hein ! lol) pour me dire que mon appareil est dispo. Je me pointe et le technicien Darty m'apprend qu'Apple a échangé mon Touch contre un neuf, ce qui me ravit évidemment. Je rentre donc chez moi avec un appareil tout neuf et qui fonctionne parfaitement... pendant une dizaine de jours. Vous l'avez tous compris, le même soucis est très vite réapparu. Par dépit et désespoir j'ai attendu plus de deux mois avant de le ramener chez Darty. Deux mois durant lesquels je devais soi me contenter d'un seul écouteur, soi passer mon temps à tripoter la prise jack pour pouvoir jouir (le mot n'est pas trop fort croyez moi) des deux. Puis j'ai fini par retourner chez Les Experts : "Le Contrat De Confiance". La garantie était toujours valable évidemment. Ils l'ont ENCORE envoyé chez Apple qui l'a ENCORE échangé avec un neuf et pourtant au jour d'aujourd'hui j'ai ENCORE ce p****n de problème.


----------



## josé17 (21 Juin 2010)

C'est triste... Et finalement assez incroyable pour un matériel aussi cher.
Mais Niandra, je ne comprends pas exactement ton problème, as-tu comme J. Daik un seul écouteur fonctionnant sur les deux? Ou as-tu un problème genre un "grésillement"? J'ai ce pb avec mes écouteurs d'Ipod Touch. Mais je pense que le pb provient des écouteurs dans mon cas, et pas de l'Ipod. 
Bon courage à vous deux.


----------



## niandra (24 Juin 2010)

Désolée j'avais pas vu vos réponses... MERCI MERCI MERCI J.Daik pour ton récit!!! ENFIN j'ai cru que j'étais folle!!! Et bien non josé17 j'ai exactement le même problème que J.Daik... un seul écouteur fonctionnait sur deux, et si je bougeais un peu le connecteur ça fonctionnait parfois, parfois pas... Ben j'en ai un nouveau maintenant mais bon... jusqu'à quand..

Enfin je pense quand même que mes écouteurs y sont pour quelque chose... je pense qu'ils usaient la sortie audio plus que les merdes que donne apple avec l'ipod... donc voilà j'ai acheté des écouteurs un peu moins merdique et ou la prise jack est moins "grande". Je sais pas si je me fais comprendre? Désolée c'est dur à expliquer


----------

